# Beefing up front suspension



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey guys,

I just mounted up my new plow for the winter on a 2003 F250 5.4L V8. I have quite a bit of sag in my front end and my leaf springs seem to be overloaded. What do you recommend to beef up the front end?

I don’t really want to take apart my truck side mount to install bigger leaf springs unless I have to.

Do you think beefier shocks would help? Add a springs? Some sort of bump stop install? Weight in the bed?

thanks for any info!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Try adding 500# of counterweight.
To start with. +or-

Until you get the truck balanced out.
it’ll handle better and you’ll have more tractive force.


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks hydromaster, I’m still running the truck for landscape jobs so I’ll try to fill it full of leaves/grass and see what it does.

I only have two leaf springs in the front. I’m going to watch some YouTube videos on the tuff country single add a leafs. Looks like $150 or so.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What plow did you hang on it?


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

SnowDogg vxf 8.5’ v plow


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What's your front end rated for? Some with the ,,5.4 didn't have the heavy rated springs.


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

I believe it’s 4K. Are the HD versions with three leaf springs?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the 2 springs....I also.have the 7.3. You could always order new springs and upgrade to the h.d. ones


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

What does the Drivers inside door tag denote. Should be looking for "XA" code for the springs. These are the so called "plow package" springs 5200 Lbs front.


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey TJS, the spring code says SA on the inside drivers door.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

That is mostly why you are sagging (LOL). The "X" code springs are pretty good. I run a heavy 8 foot old diamond plow with them.


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

Is the SD the lightest version? Where did you order yours from? Did you have trouble removing the older bolts?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

My truck came with factory X code springs. Don't know what SD code denotes. I suggest getting new bolts from ford. Never Sieze is your friend when putting back together. I am sure others will respond here.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TJS said:


> My truck came with factory X code springs. Don't know what SD code denotes. I suggest getting new bolts from ford. Never Sieze is your friend when putting back together. I am sure others will respond here.


It's also advisable to check U bolt toque after a few hundred miles too.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I really don't have much to add here on that, however, my 1997 Ford F-350 power stroke (bought new and just hit 48K miles), had a yellow 8 ft. Fisher back in the day, it came with HD front springs, however, went to a Spring shop in our state (Donovan Spring & Equipment ) added a leaf all the way around (front and rear) no sag, I now have a fisher xv-2 (8'6") and still rides pretty level.
I think back then I paid $420.00 for the front, and another $420.00 or so for the rear.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

512high said:


> I really don't have much to add here on that, however, my 1997 Ford F-350 power stroke (bought new and just hit 48K miles), had a yellow 8 ft. Fisher back in the day, it came with HD front springs, however, went to a Spring shop in our state (Donovan Spring & Equipment ) added a leaf all the way around (front and rear) no sag, I now have a fisher xv-2 (8'6") and still rides pretty level.
> I think back then I paid $420.00 for the front, and another $420.00 or so for the rear.


When I put a DXT on my '97 I went to a local spring show to add to the front spring packs, in the rear I just bought a Rancho add a leaf to put on. I did add a spacer block between the rear main spring pack to raise the overload spring to get it back to the original distance.
48k.... and I thought the 88k on mine was low.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't want to take away from the OP, but it is just an XL(Vinyl bench seat, roll down windows, am/fm only, A/c , I think the sticker was $29K or so, either 3,600 or 4,200 for power stroke option, been offered $23,000 for it, just want to keep it only thing I had done two years ago was new oil pan, old one wasn't bad, but didn't want trouble, they pulled the engine out and did a few other things when the motor was out

sorry OP


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

No worries, I really dig the older fords and what people have done to them to beef them up for work trucks. I’m just trying to decide if I should just do an add a leaf, or replace the springs and shocks before the snow starts to fly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Try adding 500# of counterweight.
> To start with. +or-
> 
> Until you get the truck balanced out.
> it'll handle better and you'll have more tractive force.


100%?


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey Mark, 
What do you think?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SunshineDaydream said:


> No worries, I really dig the older fords and what people have done to them to beef them up for work trucks. I'm just trying to decide if I should just do an add a leaf, or replace the springs and shocks before the snow starts to fly.


X code springs is the way to go with new u bolts, replace the shocks if needed. I gravitate towards Bilstiens


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

512high said:


> I don't want to take away from the OP, but it is just an XL(Vinyl bench seat, roll down windows, am/fm only, A/c , I think the sticker was $29K or so, either 3,600 or 4,200 for power stroke option, been offered $23,000 for it, just want to keep it only thing I had done two years ago was new oil pan, old one wasn't bad, but didn't want trouble, they pulled the engine out and did a few other things when the motor was out
> 
> sorry OP


Mine is equipped the same but with a 460 and has a 5spd stick, white with flat bed


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

'03 with the wrong springs to begin with? 

Replace with new, correct ones and plow away.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

SunshineDaydream said:


> No worries, I really dig the older fords and what people have done to them to beef them up for work trucks. I'm just trying to decide if I should just do an add a leaf, or replace the springs and shocks before the snow starts to fly.


Add a leaf is not for the front suspension. Get a new spring pack or head to the spring shop and they'll do it properly.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

magnatrac said:


> Add a leaf is not for the front suspension.


Why do you say this?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

BUFF said:


> Why do you say this?


They make them but you'll get a much better ride out of full spring packs. I've used them on the rear many times but would never want them on the front.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

magnatrac said:


> They make them but you'll get a much better ride out of full spring packs. I've used them on the rear many times but would never want them on the front.


Ok.... I've used them up front to bring "life" back to worn out spring packs due to them sagging. I've found mixed results are related to the length and position of the add a leaf. Short add a leaf's that are positioned towards the bottom of the spring pack give a choppy ride were long add a leaf's that are positioned towards the top of the spring pack (2nd or 3rd leaf from the main spring) don't have mulch affect on ride quality.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would replace the front springs with the H.D. option. It really is not that hard to replace those springs, just have a helper with you. Get new u-bolts.


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

HD kit 

I'm going to order this kit when I get a chance. It's saying X code, 3 leafs and 3900lb capacity for each spring. I was able to crack loose every bolt last night by hand except the front spring 24mm bolt behind the bumper. Is that the hardest one to remove? Once I remove the bumper & plow mount I should be able to get a pipe for better leverage.

Also looking at Bilstein 4600 HD front shocks.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Have you looked at rock auto.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

SunshineDaydream said:


> HD kit
> 
> I'm going to order this kit when I get a chance. It's saying X code, 3 leafs and 3900lb capacity for each spring. I was able to crack loose every bolt last night by hand except the front spring 24mm bolt behind the bumper. Is that the hardest one to remove? Once I remove the bumper & plow mount I should be able to get a pipe for better leverage.
> 
> Also looking at Bilstein 4600 HD front shocks.


Take a look at that again, I think they are two leaf, three inch wide springs.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

TJS said:


> Have you looked at rock auto.


a local spring shop might be able to build a set for the OP, if there's one in his area. 
This is what I've done in the past.


----------



## Bonner (Nov 5, 2015)

I've got 2 trucks I installed "X" code front springs on. One is an 01 350 and a 02 250, they work great, gave me about a 1/2 to 3/4" rise in front end without load. I run on both trucks 9.6 V-plows one Fisher and other Western, they handle alot better that the stock spring packs did. I think I ordered them online through SD springs and they were not that bad on price.


----------



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

I ordered the x code leaf spring kit from SD springs. New hardware, leaf springs, and hardware. The u bolts they gave me didn't fit and were shipped much later so I went with new u bolts from partsgeek.

They brought the front end up about 3/4" or so. Night and day difference with the plow mounted. 

I've been out four times so far this season plowing and I'm very happy with the new springs. Picked up some new v bar chains for a couple steeper driveways that I'll probably have to use the next storm cycle.


----------

